# Wer ist der wahre Engel bei Charlie's Angels?



## Muli (11 Juni 2007)

Bin grade mal auf eine neue Umfrage gekommen, da ich mit einem Kumpel diskutiert habe, welcher der drei von Charlie's Angels denn der hübscheste sei.

Zur Wahl stehen:


 Cameron Diaz
 Drew Barrymore
 Lucy Liu


Stimmt mal alle fleissig mit ab.

Bin mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt!


----------



## Fr33chen (11 Juni 2007)

Och...*schmacht* 
Was für eine Frage!
Drew Barrymore and Lucy Liu sehen echt gut aus.
Aber für Cameron schwärm ich einfach  

Also ganz klar, die leider nicht mehr ganz junge, aber mit zauberhaften Lächeln: *Cameron Diaz*!

mfg
Fr33chen

PS: Tolle Idee


----------



## DJ_dorffame (18 Juni 2007)

An der Frage kann man sich echt die Nägel abkauen und die Zähne ausbeißen... aber weil das ja ziemlich unschön wäre, muss man sich ja doch geschlagen geben.

Ich tendiere ein klein wenig zu Lucy Liu. Die anderen stehen ihr in nichts nach, aber Geschmäcker sind halt (zum Glück) unterschiedlich.


----------



## rise (20 Juni 2007)

Ich stimme für niemand 

Alle 3 sind net mein Fall! .....auch die Kino-Filme find ich äusserst mies!

Viell. wäre die Orginal-Serie besser angebracht!

Farrah Fawcett, Cheryl Ladd, Jaclyn Smith :thumbup:


----------



## AHAB (20 Juni 2007)

Cameron Diaz Cameron Diaz.


----------



## allo (3 Juli 2007)

jop die diaz is top..............................


----------



## Buterfly (3 März 2009)

Hab auch mal für Cameron gestimmt 

Aber die anderen zwei nehmen sich da auch nichts, ist so ziemlich die Bestbesetzung für die Filme


----------



## Johnny P (26 Mai 2009)

Wenn man die Original-Serie kennt, sind alle drei eine Fehlbesetzung, fürchterlich schlechte Filme ohne den Charme der Serie.

Bei der Auswahl zwischen diesen drei Schauspielerinnen kann es aber natürlich nur eine geben: Cameron.


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2009)

Haben alle drei irgendwie was aber die Cameron ist der Hit


----------



## canil (27 Mai 2009)

Ich stimme für Lucy Liu!!!


----------



## Punisher (27 Mai 2009)

rise schrieb:


> Ich stimme für niemand
> 
> Alle 3 sind net mein Fall! .....auch die Kino-Filme find ich äusserst mies!
> 
> ...



Ursprünglich war statt Cheryl Ladd Kate Jackson mit an Bord.


----------



## ichbinsss (30 Mai 2009)

Also die Filme finde ich auch sehr schlecht und von den drei Damen spricht mich auch keine an.

Die Serie dagegen war einfach nur hammer geil


----------



## charleypride2002 (8 Juli 2009)

Geschmäcker sind verschieden....
meiner lebt allerdings noch.
Meine Stimme für die Ur-Angels!!!!


----------



## maxmanfred (29 Juli 2009)

Die neuen Engel sind ziemlich daneben. Die echten Engel haben es gebracht. Und für mich gibt es da nur diese Reihenfolge
Farah Fawcett
Kate Jackson
Jaclyn Smith


----------



## bavaria_red (6 Aug. 2009)

hab für Cameron gestimmt


----------



## Nipplepitcher (7 Aug. 2009)

Blöde Frage die 3 von der Orginal Serie sind die einzigen wahren Engel, das kommen deine Drei nicht ran.


----------



## lappi (13 Aug. 2016)

Farrah Fawcett


----------

